# wget mirroring -- stop and resume.

## dE_logics

I was wondering while downloading websites using wget, is it possible to continue a stopped mirroring operation?

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi dE_logics,

Just issue the wget with the "-c" to continue getting a partially-downloaded file. I usually used it with the "-t0" for unstable links. It works just fine.

G'Luck

ferreirafm

----------

## dE_logics

Of course I tried it before, how does it work for you?

----------

## ferreirafm

It works just fine. I've never had problems with partially downloaded files.

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, I'll try it again and report.

----------

